# ممكن شرح او تفسير اخر ؟



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2016)

*سلام المسيح معكم جميعا

ممكن تعطوني تفسير اخر او شرح اخر (للايام الستة ) التي خلق الرب فيها ؟

لانني عندما قرأت في موقع تكلا وجدت ما يلي

1- الرأي الاول - اليوم الواحد هو 24 ساعة ( بمعنى زمن ارضي )

2- الرأي الثاني - اليوم الواحد قد يكون حقبة او زمن معين لا نعرف مقداره ( وهنا قد تضمن ايضا زمنا ارضيا )

ثم يتحدث عن اليوم في القطب الشمالي ( وهذا ايضا حساب ارضي )

فما هو الفرق اذن ؟


مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما

دمتم في محبة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


*


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2016)

او الرابط ادناه


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...en/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-01.html


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2016)

الرد، يا بول، سيكون شخصي من تأملي، وأرجو ممن عند رأي أكاديمي ثابت أن يشارك به.

سأبدأ بالرأي الثاني الذي يقول أن _اليوم الواحد قد يكون حقبة او زمن معين لا نعرف مقداره_.... هذا الرأي يخلق السؤال التالي:  إذا كان هذا هو الحال إذن، متى بدأ دوام اليوم أربع وعشرون (24) كما عرفناه منذ أمد غير معروف؟

أؤيد الرأي الأول من أجل بساطة الكلام في سفر التكوين. سأقتبس الأعداد الخمسة الأولى من الاصحاح الأول من السفر  لكي أوضح سبب تأملي الشخصي:

1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.
3. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.
4. وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.
5. وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارا وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلا. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما وَاحِدا.

أستثني كلمة "في البدء" في العدد الأول لأنها لا تخص سؤالك عن الأيام الستة بل تخص عمل الله في خلق السماوات والأرض، وهذا حصل قبل أيام الخلق المذكورة في سفر التكوين، حيث الوقت لم يكن مخلوقا بعد. وحتى بعد أن خلق الله الوقت من أجل الإنسان يبقى الله، له المجد، خارج حدود الزمن والوقت.

للتوضيح أكثر، نفهم من العدد الأول أن الخليقة كانت موجودة ولكن الإنسان لم يكن. الله حضر الخليقة التي كانت موجودة من أجل الإنسان الذي أحبه فخلقه، فبدأ بتهيئة الأرض التي كانت خربة و خالية تغطيها المياه و الظلمة فوق المياه (العدد 2)، يعني لم يكن نور على الأرض. 

أمر الله النور أن يكن، فكان. (العدد 3). و هكذا فصل الله بين النور و الظلمة، و دعا النور نهارا و الظلمة ليلا وهكذا كانت الظلمة أولا ثم النور وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما وَاحِدا.  و هكذا تَكَوَّنَ اليوم  (العدد 4).

لو تابعنا الأعداد الباقية من السفر لوجدنا: 
وكان اليوم الثاني
وكان اليوم الثالث، و هكذا حتى نصل إلى اليوم السادس.

بتأملي الشخصي، لا أرى حاجة للرأي الثاني لأن الله لا يحتاج لوقت لكي يخلق. الوقت مخلوق من أجل ضعف الإنسان ومحدوديته.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 مايو 2016)

*لدي نص صريح مريح يقطع الشك باليقين يوضح لنا حرفية أيام الخليقة         ​* لأَنْ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. لِذلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ. (خر 20 : 11)  
 أرجو التكرم بقراءة ماقبله وبعده مع شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 مايو 2016)

لمزيد من الاطلاع ارجو قراءة هذا البحث الاكاديمى لعله يجيب على بعض تساؤلاتك
http://samysoliman.blogspot.com.eg/2015/11/8.html?m=1
ونصوص أبائية
http://drghaly.com/articles/display-html/12168


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2016)

شكرا أخ ناحج على الرابطين. لقد قرأتهما و أسعدني أنهما متفقان مع تأملي الشخص، أو، أن تأملي الشخصي متفق مع ما جاء فيهما... لا غرابة طبعا لأن الروح القدس العامل في أبنائه هو واحد.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> الرد، يا بول، سيكون شخصي من تأملي، وأرجو ممن عند رأي أكاديمي ثابت أن يشارك به.
> 
> سأبدأ بالرأي الثاني الذي يقول أن _اليوم الواحد قد يكون حقبة او زمن معين لا نعرف مقداره_.... هذا الرأي يخلق السؤال التالي:  إذا كان هذا هو الحال إذن، متى بدأ دوام اليوم أربع وعشرون (24) كما عرفناه منذ أمد غير معروف؟
> 
> ...




*امي الفاضلة

مع كل الشكر والثناء لردكم الايماني المبارك

فقط كان عندي سؤال حول ما تفضلتم به والمكتوب باللون الاحمر

(الوقت مخلوق لضعف الانسان ومحدوديته )

ممكن توضيح اكثر لهذه الجزئية فقط - اذا كان ممكن ؟


مرة اخرى ...

ممنون منكم لتواصلكم البديع معي

الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم

دمتم بكل خير وعز
*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> *لدي نص صريح مريح يقطع الشك باليقين يوضح لنا حرفية أيام الخليقة         ​* لأَنْ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، وَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ. لِذلِكَ بَارَكَ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَدَّسَهُ. (خر 20 : 11)
> أرجو التكرم بقراءة ماقبله وبعده مع شكرى وتقديرى




*شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل لردك الكريم 

نعم - قرأت واستوعبت الموضوع

مع تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> لمزيد من الاطلاع ارجو قراءة هذا البحث الاكاديمى لعله يجيب على بعض تساؤلاتك
> http://samysoliman.blogspot.com.eg/2015/11/8.html?m=1
> ونصوص أبائية
> http://drghaly.com/articles/display-html/12168




*نعم استاذي الفاضل ...

فقط عندي تعليق بسيط وارجو ان تجيبني عليه - اذا امكن

بالنسبة للدراسة في الرابط الاول :

انا اعتقد بأن الباحث يعطي مساحة من الحرية الفكرية في الاختيار للقارئ (او المتلقي )

هل هذا صحيح ام لا ؟

لانه وفي نهاية دراسته لا يجزم على رأي واحد فقط - بل هو 

يشرح الرأيين ولا يقدم نتيجة واحدة - بل النتيجة تكون عندي وعندك - اليس كذلك ؟


مرة اخرى ...

ممنون من حضرتك جدا على التفاعل البديع في موضوعي 

دمت ذخرا لنا

مع تحياتي وخالص مودتي 

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*هو اختصاراً للكلام بتركيز:
**+ كان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً: والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه وقد يشغل الكثيرين، وهو كم استغرق الله – على وجه التحديد – في خلق العالم!!! هل سبعة أيام فعلاً بحساب 24 ساعة كما نعرفها اليوم أم هي عدد سنين طويلة وذكرها على أساس ترتيب الخلق على وجه عام ؟!!!*​ *عموماً نجد أن المفسرون اختلفوا على مدة اليوم الواحد، وأطلقوا نظريتين في هذا الموضوع، فالتفسير الأول يقول: أن كل يوم كان يوماً واحداً يتكون من 24 ساعة كما هو معروف لدينا اليوم؛ والتفسير الثاني يقول: أن كل يوم كان بمثابة حقبة زمنية غير مُحددة قد تكون ملايين من السنين، وذلك التفسيرين أتوا بسبب أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحدد ما هو التفسير المضبوط على وجه الدقة.
* *عموماً الرأي الأرجح في الشرح والتفسير بالنسبة للأيام ما قبل خلق الشمس، أنه لم يكن يوماً كما هو معروفاً لدينا اليوم، فيرى القديس أغسطينوس أن الأيام الستة لم تكن ستة فترات زمنية متساوية ومتعاقبة، بل هي ستة مراحل من الخلق يُمكن بفضلها التعرُّف على رتبة الخلائق ونظامها. ولكن عموماً يرى كثيرين أن أيام الخلق يجب أن تُعتبر فترات زمنية أطول كثيراً من وحدة اليوم أي 24 ساعة كما نعرفها اليوم وذلك لعدة أسباب:
* *السبب الأول: مدة الظلام الذي كان يعم الأرض قبل خلق النور لم تُحدد له حدود زمنية لأنه لم يكن هناك تحديد لزمن معين، فلم يحدد الفترة التي بقيت الظلمة على الأرض قبل خلق النور، مما يجعل مدة اليوم الأول غير مُحددة!!!
* *السبب الثاني: الأيام الثلاثة ألأولى التي كانت قبل خلق الشمس والقمر كانت بالضرورة غير شبيهة بأيامنا التي يتحدد طولها وقصرها بدوران الأرض حول محورها وأمام الشمس، فكيف يتحدد اليوم بمدة 24 ساعة قبل خلق الشمس أي النور!!!
* *السبب الثالث: ربما تكون الأيام الثلاثة الأخيرة مثل أيامنا بفضل خلقة الشمس والقمر الذين خلقهما الله لحكم النهار والليل.**
**عموماً لابد أن نأخذ روح النص وليس حرفه لأننا لو دخلنا من جهة الحرف لن ننتهي من وضع نظريات وكلام كثير يخرجنا عن روح الكتاب المقدس والغرض الحقيقي للسفر كما أوضحناه من خلال التكلم عن سفر التكوين والرسالة الروحية المقدمة لنا فيه (هنا في المنتدى في سلسة مدخل للكتاب المقدس)، فعموماً قد دعا الله كل يوم من أيام الخليقة المختلفة بيوم يتكون من صباح ومساء، وهذه الأيام لا تدل إلا على الترتيب الزمني للمخلوقات عموماً، وهذا هو الهدف الأساسي لموضوع الخلق، مع إظهار ترتيب الله للخليقة وكيف أن هذا كله صار حسناً ومرتباً ومنظماً بقوة الله وبركته التي أعطاها للخليقة لتعمل فيها وتحفظها سراً بقوة الله.

+++ المهم خلي بالك من التفاسير بدقة، لأن فيه ساعات تفسيرات خارج القصد الإلهي تماماً وبعيدة كل البعد، زي موضوع كانت الأرض خربة وخالية، فالناس فسرتها أن الأرض اتخربت بسبب سقوط الشيطان وده بره مفهوم الكتاب المقدس تماماً، لأن ده تأمل بعيد جداً عن القصد، لأن اصل الكلمة العبري تعني أن الله خلق عناصر أولية، أو خلق ما قبل الترتيب، أي أن الأرض كانت خالية خاوية فراغ، لم يخلق بعد كل ما فيها وملئها، مش القصد انها كانت سليمة وتم خرابها، بل كانت قفراً وفراغاً، فما يقال عن سقوط الشيطان وخراب الأرض ده احلام مفسرين ورأيهم الشخصي بسبب التأمل، لأن مش كل واحد يقدر يعلِّم ويظهر مقاصد الله من المكتوب، لأن فيه تأملات شكلها حلو تعجب الإنسان ويحس أنها روحية لكن في واقعها لا تمت صلة بالتعليم حسب القصد الإلهي، بل مجرد تأمل شخصي، فمش كل ما كتب هو صح في الشرح ولا التفسير من جهة التعليم والكشف عن قصد الله.
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*ده الموضوع/ مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الثاني أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الثالث أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الرابع أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الخامس أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2016)

*بحسب رأيي الشخصي واللي الكثير يتفقون فيه معي..

أولاً عمر الكون ليس ستة آلاف سنة.. فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل ذلك إطلاقاً.. وعلى الإطلاق وأبداً..
إنما يقولها المتعصبون دينياً الذين حسبوا حسبة الإنسان.. من عمر آدم حتى يسوع المسيح (وكانت النتيجة أربعة آلاف سنة ومع زيادة ألفي سنة الحالية أصبحت ستة آلاف) .. وهذا عدد صغير جداً جداً ولا يمكن لأي عاقل أن يقبله

العلوم الجيولوجية والجغرافية وحتى علوم الإنسان وتاريخه وتاريخ ثقافة الشعوب تقتضي بأن عمر الأرض أكثر من ذلك بكثير... لسنا ندخل في نظرية التطور المثيرة للجدل.. لكن نتكلم عن شيء آخر تماماً وهو عمر الأرض وتكوينه الأرض وهل هي فعلاً ستة أيام يعني ستة أيام فعلاً التي نعيشها حالياً..

الكتاب المقدس لا يقول أن عمر الأرض ستة آلاف سنة، ولا حتى قال عن عمر الإنسان كذلك (ولعمر الإنسان موضوع آخر يطول شرحه، والأفضل أن يفتح موضوع خاص له)

1. فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.

خلق الأرض والسماوات في أول سفر التكوين هي خارج الأيام الستة.. فهي كانت في البدء.. دون تحديد كم من المدة تم خلق الأرض.. فهي أصلاً خارج الحسبة تماماً..

لكن يبدأ الشرح بعد خلق الأرض، وهي الستة أيام
ويرجى التوضيح أنه يوجد على الأرض غير النباتات والحيوانات والبشر والشمس والقمر.. توجد أمور أخرى مثل الكائنات البدائية مثل البكتريا والطحالب وغيرها.. هذه لم يتطرق إليها الكتاب المقدس. وقد تكون بحسب رأيي إنها خلقت قبل مجيء الأيام الستة.. الأيام الستة هي أيام متأخرة جداً..

بمعنى أنه في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض.. ثم وجاءت الستة أيام.. لا ندري كم هي الفترة الزمنية التي تفصل البدء مع الستة أيام.. هل هي يوم ولا عشرات ملايين السنين..

*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 مايو 2016)

الى الاحباء يسألون كيف جاء النور قبل خلق الشمس والقمر
 كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 6 
لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ:"أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ"، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ
....
أخى Paul
الباحث الذى عرض كل النظريات يؤمن بحرفية ال 24 ساعة والايام الحرفية
.....
والخلق 
يوجد كتب رائعة اسمها حقائق كتابية للراحل برسوم ميخاييل ج3
يتعرض بالتفصيل
وكيف انه حدث خراب للأرض وفى ال6 أيام تمت اعادة خلق الارض
وبين البدء التى فى بداية سفر التكوين واليوم الأول فترة زمنية غير معلومة
وربما قائل يقول كيف يكون زمن قبل الايام والخليقة
أقوله خالق الزمن الا يقدر على ذلك
...
سامحنى أخى باول لان الامر يتعدى قدرتى على الكتابة
اذا ان السن 53 سنة اثرت ع قدرتى ع الكتابة ولاسيما تنى اكتب ايضا من موبايل
الرب يقودك للبحث لاجل الشبع بالحق المعلن فى كلمة الله
ويمكنك البحث بغزارة لان أفاضل كثيرين تعرضوا لهذا الموضوع
وأفضل منهم من يتطابق بحثهم لحق كلمة الله وليس التخمينات
دمتم فى نعمة المسيح


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*وهاتجد هنا لنكات مقدمة عامة لسفر التكوين مع شرح بعض الألفاظ في الإصحاح الأول الذي يعتبر مقدمة للسفر (وباعتذر لأني توقفت عن باقي الشرح وانشاء الرب اكمله قريب لأنه محتاج مجهود فوق الجبار علشان باضطر ارجع للنص العبري بتدقيق مع بحث في المعاني العبرية والبحث فيها بيطول جداً علشان التحقيق الدقيق في تحليل الكلمات مع الرجوع للتراث العبري وكيف تم فهمها في تلك العصور وكيف تم شرحها عند اليهود وعند آباء الكنيسة وفي التقليد الكنسي وفي كتب الآباء المعتبرين مع المقارنة بين جميع الترجمات، وصليلي كتير):
**تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (8) مدخل لسفر التكوين בּֽרֵאשִׁית، سفر البدايات*
 *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (9) مدخل لسفر التكوين בּֽרֵאשִׁית، أقسام السفر*
 *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (10) تعليقات على سفر التكوين، ملحوظة 1، 2*
 *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (11) تعليقات على سفر التكوين تعليق من 2 إلى 4*
 *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (12) تعليقات على سفر التكوين تعليق من 5 إلى 9*
 *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (13) تعليقات سفر التكوين: الإنسان وصورة الله*
 * تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (14) تعليقات سفر التكوين: (2)الإنسان وصورة الله*
 * تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (15) تعليقات سفر التكوين: ذكراً وأُنثى خلقهم*​ ​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *ده الموضوع/ مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس*
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء الأول أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*​​





aymonded قال:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الثاني أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الثالث أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الرابع أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الجزء  [/FONT]الخامس أضغط *هُنــــــــــا*[/FONT][/FONT]​ ​[/FONT]





*ممنون من حضرتك جدا استاذي الفاضل

ولدي مجموعة من الاسئلة سأسلها لحضرتك في نفس مواضيعك

وفي قسم الارشاد تخص ما ذكرته حضرتك في الشروحات


تحياتي وتقديري

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة
*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *بحسب رأيي الشخصي واللي الكثير يتفقون فيه معي..
> 
> أولاً عمر الكون ليس ستة آلاف سنة.. فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل ذلك إطلاقاً.. وعلى الإطلاق وأبداً..
> إنما يقولها المتعصبون دينياً الذين حسبوا حسبة الإنسان.. من عمر آدم حتى يسوع المسيح (وكانت النتيجة أربعة آلاف سنة ومع زيادة ألفي سنة الحالية أصبحت ستة آلاف) .. وهذا عدد صغير جداً جداً ولا يمكن لأي عاقل أن يقبله
> ...




*الاحظ بأنك قد اختلفت مع موقع تكلا لان المفسرين اعطوا قيمة زمنية ارضية لتفاسيرهم

وحضرتك  تقول (لا ندري كم هي الفترة الزمنية )

طيب لدي سؤال :

هل يتفق اللاهوت المعاصر مع ماجاء في العلوم الحديثة 

من نظريات نشوء الكون وعمره الذي يقدّر بملايين السنين ام لا ؟


مع الشكر والتقدير لردك الكريم

تحياتي مع خالص مودتي

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> الى الاحباء يسألون كيف جاء النور قبل خلق الشمس والقمر
> كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 6
> لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ:"أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ"، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ
> ....
> ...






*ممنون من حضرتك جدا لتواصلك الطيب معي

اواعدك بأنني سأقرأ كثيرا جدا (لان فعلا الموضوع يحتاج الب بحث )


تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *وهاتجد هنا لنكات مقدمة عامة لسفر التكوين مع شرح بعض الألفاظ في الإصحاح الأول الذي يعتبر مقدمة للسفر (وباعتذر لأني توقفت عن باقي الشرح وانشاء الرب اكمله قريب لأنه محتاج مجهود فوق الجبار علشان باضطر ارجع للنص العبري بتدقيق مع بحث في المعاني العبرية والبحث فيها بيطول جداً علشان التحقيق الدقيق في تحليل الكلمات مع الرجوع للتراث العبري وكيف تم فهمها في تلك العصور وكيف تم شرحها عند اليهود وعند آباء الكنيسة وفي التقليد الكنسي وفي كتب الآباء المعتبرين مع المقارنة بين جميع الترجمات، وصليلي كتير):
> **تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (8) مدخل لسفر التكوين בּֽרֵאשִׁית، سفر البدايات*
> *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (9) مدخل لسفر التكوين בּֽרֵאשִׁית، أقسام السفر*
> *تابع مدخل عام للكتاب المقدس (10) تعليقات على سفر التكوين، ملحوظة 1، 2*
> ...




*نعم استاذي الفاضل 

هكذا عمل يحتاج الى جهد كبير وضخم جدا

اشكرك كثيرا جدا - تعبتك معايا 

فقط اعطيني فرصة لكي اقرأ كل ما جاء من روابط لي


تحياتي مع خالص مودتي

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (13 مايو 2016)

سلام للجميع,,

كل دلائل العلم تشير الى أن الأرض فتية جدا و ليست هرمة (عكس ما يحاول البعض ان يقوله). و الكلام شيق جدا عند الحديث عن عمر الارض و لكن لن ندخل به الان. اذا يوجد " يقينية" مدهشة في الكتاب عن الايام و عن  أنها , نعم , 24 ساعة! 


هل تكفي آية صريحة للأحباء لتثبت أن الأيام هي ايام حرفية ؟

"5 فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.

لم تتضح بعد؟

متى خلق الله آدم؟ في اليوم السادس اليس كذلك؟

فلو كان اليوم السادس ليس يوما كما نعرفه 24 ساعة لما استطاع موسى ان يحدد عمر ادم عندما مات. 

تحية,,


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> كل دلائل العلم تشير الى أن الأرض فتية جدا و ليست هرمة (عكس ما يحاول البعض ان يقوله). و الكلام شيق جدا عند الحديث عن عمر الارض و لكن لن ندخل به الان. اذا يوجد " يقينية" مدهشة في الكتاب عن الايام و عن  أنها , نعم , 24 ساعة!
> 
> ...




*شكرا جزيلا للرد الكريم

مع تحياتي وخالص مودتي

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك

*


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2016)

*مشكلة التفسير الحرفي أو المغالاه في ترميز الموضوع أو المغالاة في النظرة العملية التوفيقية كلاهما خاطئ تماماً، لأن ليس هدف السفر هو تحديد الوقت بشكل دقيق جداً نقدر نستخرج منه علم ونؤكد عليه، لأن مش كل الأيام تأخذ حرفياً ولا كلها تأخذ مجازياً أو بمعنى آخر، يعني مثلاً التنانين العظام التي خُلقت واكتشفت حديثاً يثبت العلم انها قبل ظهور الإنسانية بزمن وفارق كبير، وما قبل خلق الشمس كيف نحدد ونقول انه 24 ساعة ولم تخلق الشمس التي من خلالها يتم تحدد بداية اليوم وانتهائه، ثم قبل ان يتكلم السفر عن بدء تشكيل الأرض تحدث عن أن الأرض كانت خالية وخاوية أو قفراً وفراغاً (توهو بوهو - حسب اللفط العبري - **Without form)، والتي تُرجمت خطا بكلمة خربة ليفهما الناس على غير القصد منها، ولم يتحدد في سفر التكوين كم ظلت الأرض في حالتها الأولية قبل تشكيلها... 

ولا ننسى ان العلم نفسه متغير حسب الاكتشافات الحديثة بالأقمار الصناعية وغيرها من الأفكار  والنظريات والأبحاث العلمية المختلفة، يعني زمان قوي كان يظن أن الأرض مسطحة، وبعد ذلك اكتشف انها كروية وبعد ذلك قيل انها بيضاوية الشكل، والشروحات الكنسية والدينية ان تتبعت العلم ستسقط أمام أي اكتشاف حديث يلغى ما قبله من نظرية، لأن عن نفسي قريت كتب قديمة للغاية وفيها تأكيد على أن الأرض مسحطة تميل خفيفاً إلى التكور، وكان يعتبر كل من يخالف هذا الكلام ضد الكتاب المقدس وخرج عن إيمان الكنيسة، وبعد ذلك قالوا انها كروية وتتبعوا نفس الخطوات في الحرم وعدم الإيمان، ثم في النهاية اقروا انها بيضاوية، وهكذا سيظل الكلام متغير بسبب الاكتشاف العلمي الأحدث.

عموماً الأسئلة المطروحة والمُحيرة في سفر التكوين سنختلف عليها ويا اما نعتمد على الحرف ونجد بعض العقبات في هذا الشرح، او نفسرها بمعنى مجازي مع ان الخلق لم يكن فيه مجاز وننجرف ونغالي فيه جداً، أو ندَّعي اننا نعلم ما تم بالتدقيق ونميل لرأي معين ونتبناه ونحاول نأكده بشتى الطرق ونثبته ونأكد على ما لم نراه ولم يحدده الوحي نفسه، لأن ليس غرض السفر أن يعطي كلام علمي دقيق وموثق بل له غرض وهدف وقصد إلهي، مش معنى كده انه قصد يقول اي كلام أو مخالف للعالم والفكر، لأن كل خروج عن القصد الإلهي بيدخلنا في خلافات لا حصر لها وكل واحد سيُأيد وجهة نظره بمراجع وتأكيدات تفسيرية آبائية وحسب الشراح، ولو اعتمدنا على هذا كله سنجد كل فريق وله ما يؤكد عليه ببراهين مؤكده، وسنظل نلف وندور في حلقات مفرغة - لن تنتهي قط - ليدافع كل واحد عن وجهة النظر التي تبناها ويؤكد أن هذا هو قصد الوحي بحسب يقينه هوَّ، لكن لو عبرنا على المسائل العلمية التي ليس هدف في الكتاب المقدس ولا هي غايته نهائياً وبلغنا القصد الإلهي حسب السر المعلن في كلمته سنحيا ونعيش لله حسب قصده ليكون لنا شركه معه ومع بعضنا البعض في سيرة القداسة والتقوى.*​


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2016)

*يقول "تشارلس ماكنتوش" عن خلقة الله للكون:
+ وكأننا نسمعه يقاطع سكون  الأزل باعثاً نورة في عملية إنشاء عالم يتجلى فيه بلاهوته وقوته السرمدية،  وهنا لا مجال لإشباع الدهشة العظيمة، ولا ميدان تركض فيه مخيلة الفكر  الإنساني الضعيف.. بل هو الحق الإلهي الصريح السامي بكل قوته الأدبية التي  تفعل في القلب وتؤثر على المدارك والوجدان، ذلك لأن روح الله لا يُغذّى  الدهشة البشرية العظيمة بعرض المستغربات في شكل نظريات كما يفعل العلماء  الذين يفحصون طبقات الأرض ويحاولون أن يستنتجوا من أبحاثهم معلومات يظنون  أنهم يكتملون بها التاريخ الموحى به أو يناقضونه أحياناً، أو يدرسون  الحفريات ليصوغوا منها ما شاءوا من نظريات، أما إنسان الله فيتمسك بأهداف  الوحي ويبتهج به، فهو يري ويؤمن ويعبد ويخشع"
ويقول أيضاً: **
"ليست غاية الله تخريج علماء أو فلكيين، ولا غرضه أن يشغلنا بتفاصيل  ميكروسكوبية أو يهتم بها طلاب العلم، إنما غايته أن يأتي بنا إليه كساجدين  خاضعة قلوبنا ومتعلمة أذهاننا من كلمته المقدسة، أما الفيلسوف فلا يعنيه  ذلك.. وبواسطة منظاره يصل إلى أبعاد في السموات، وبفكره يجول في الفضاء،  وإذ ينقب طبقات الأرض فاحصاً ما فيها من حفريات الحيوانات يظن أنه بهذه  الوسائط ينقح رواية الكتاب المقدس أو يناقضها.. أما نحن فلا شأن لنا مع {مباحثات العلم الكاذب} لأننا نعتقد أن كل اكتشاف صحيح سواء كان ما في  السموات من فوق، أو ما على الأرض من تحت يجب أن يطابق المكتوب كلمة الله"*​


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2016)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> كل دلائل العلم تشير الى أن الأرض فتية جدا و ليست هرمة (عكس ما يحاول البعض ان يقوله). و الكلام شيق جدا عند الحديث عن عمر الارض و لكن لن ندخل به الان. اذا يوجد " يقينية" مدهشة في الكتاب عن الايام و عن  أنها , نعم , 24 ساعة!
> 
> ...


مع اعتذارى لك
ارى ان تفسيرك خاطىء  زميلى لماذا؟؟
لان حساب عمر الانسان المرتبط ب24 ساعة هى دوران الارض حول الشمس مش كدة ولا اية
والكتاب المقدس يقول ان الشمس والقمر تم خلقتهما فى اليوم الرابع
يبقى حساب التلات الايام قبل الشمس كانت بتتحسب ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *امي الفاضلة
> 
> مع كل الشكر والثناء لردكم الايماني المبارك
> 
> ...



الإنسان محدود يعني أن هناك حدود لإمكانياته.
مثلا مهما حاول أن يزيد ساعات عمله أو أن يبقى مستيقظا سيتعب بعد فترة مهما طالت أو قصرت، و سيجد نفسه محتاجا للراحة و للنوم .

لذلك خلق الله الوقت من أجله. فهو يعمل في النهار ويرتاح في الليل، أو العكس لو كان يعمل ليلاً.

هو ضعيف لأنه محدود، و هذا ليس تقليلا من شأنه. هو محدود لأنه مخلوق. الله وحده غير محدود.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *يقول "تشارلس ماكنتوش" عن خلقة الله للكون:
> + وكأننا نسمعه يقاطع سكون  الأزل باعثاً نورة في عملية إنشاء عالم يتجلى فيه بلاهوته وقوته السرمدية،  وهنا لا مجال لإشباع الدهشة العظيمة، ولا ميدان تركض فيه مخيلة الفكر  الإنساني الضعيف.. بل هو الحق الإلهي الصريح السامي بكل قوته الأدبية التي  تفعل في القلب وتؤثر على المدارك والوجدان، ذلك لأن روح الله لا يُغذّى  الدهشة البشرية العظيمة بعرض المستغربات في شكل نظريات كما يفعل العلماء  الذين يفحصون طبقات الأرض ويحاولون أن يستنتجوا من أبحاثهم معلومات يظنون  أنهم يكتملون بها التاريخ الموحى به أو يناقضونه أحياناً، أو يدرسون  الحفريات ليصوغوا منها ما شاءوا من نظريات، أما إنسان الله فيتمسك بأهداف  الوحي ويبتهج به، فهو يري ويؤمن ويعبد ويخشع"
> ويقول أيضاً: **
> "ليست غاية الله تخريج علماء أو فلكيين، ولا غرضه أن يشغلنا بتفاصيل  ميكروسكوبية أو يهتم بها طلاب العلم، إنما غايته أن يأتي بنا إليه كساجدين  خاضعة قلوبنا ومتعلمة أذهاننا من كلمته المقدسة، أما الفيلسوف فلا يعنيه  ذلك.. وبواسطة منظاره يصل إلى أبعاد في السموات، وبفكره يجول في الفضاء،  وإذ ينقب طبقات الأرض فاحصاً ما فيها من حفريات الحيوانات يظن أنه بهذه  الوسائط ينقح رواية الكتاب المقدس أو يناقضها.. أما نحن فلا شأن لنا مع {مباحثات العلم الكاذب} لأننا نعتقد أن كل اكتشاف صحيح سواء كان ما في  السموات من فوق، أو ما على الأرض من تحت يجب أن يطابق المكتوب كلمة الله"*​




*اشكرك جدا استاذ ايموند

فقط عندي جملة واحدة اريد ان اكتبها هنا

(( لا يمنع اطلاقا ان اكون مؤمنا بمسيحيتي وان اكون عالما في نفس الوقت ))


مع الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك
الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك
تحياتي
*


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> الإنسان محدود يعني أن هناك حدود لإمكانياته.
> مثلا مهما حاول أن يزيد ساعات عمله أو أن يبقى مستيقظا سيتعب بعد فترة مهما طالت أو قصرت، و سيجد نفسه محتاجا للراحة و للنوم .
> 
> لذلك خلق الله الوقت من أجله. فهو يعمل في النهار ويرتاح في الليل، أو العكس لو كان يعمل ليلاً.
> ...




*نعم امي الفاضلة

توضحت الفكرة  بجواب نقي وسليم جدا

مع كل الشكر والثناء لتعبكم معايا

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة

الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم وكل حياتكم
*


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اشكرك جدا استاذ ايموند
> 
> فقط عندي جملة واحدة اريد ان اكتبها هنا
> 
> ...



*لأ طبعاً وعلى الإطلاق، ممكن أكون مسيحي أصيل ومتأصل في الحق وممتلئ بالروح القدس ومتعمق في الإنجيل وفاهم قصد الله وإعلاناته، وفي نفس الوقت أكون عالم في الفلك أو المنطق أو الفلسفة او في أي علم بل وأكون كمان باحث بعمق وقد أصل لبعض ااختراعات تفيد البشر وتبنيهم وتنمي المجتمع وتجعله أفضل.. فالقصد فقط هو أنه لا يحدث خلط ما بين شرح قصد الله والعلم فالله ليس ضد العلم على الإطلاق لكن لا ينبغي أن نصب قصد الله في علم أو فكر إنساني، بل لازم يتفهم قصد الله، والعلم يترك للعلم، لأن الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس لم يكن القصد ان يعطي علماً أو بحث تاريخي، إنما يوصل قصد معين بهدف سماوي خاص. *​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لأ طبعاً وعلى الإطلاق، ممكن أكون مسيحي أصيل ومتأصل في الحق وممتلئ بالروح القدس ومتعمق في الإنجيل وفاهم قصد الله وإعلاناته، وفي نفس الوقت أكون عالم في الفلك أو المنطق أو الفلسفة او في أي علم بل وأكون كمان باحث بعمق وقد أصل لبعض ااختراعات تفيد البشر وتبنيهم وتنمي المجتمع وتجعله أفضل.. فالقصد فقط هو أنه لا يحدث خلط ما بين شرح قصد الله والعلم فالله ليس ضد العلم على الإطلاق لكن لا ينبغي أن نصب قصد الله في علم أو فكر إنساني، بل لازم يتفهم قصد الله، والعلم يترك للعلم، لأن الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس لم يكن القصد ان يعطي علماً أو بحث تاريخي، إنما يوصل قصد معين بهدف سماوي خاص. *​





*اشكرك جدا استاذي الكريم على ردك المبارك

دمت ذخرا لنا جميعا

تحياتي مع خالص مودتي لحضرتك

الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك وكل حياتك
*


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2016)

*المهم اننا نصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض
فرح الله يملأ قلبك بهجة آمين
*​


----------

